# 12" Rhom



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I just got a 12" rhom from aquascape...in great shape however it has a lot of fin burns and rips. I think it also hit its eye during shipping because one of them is kind of dull/white towards the top. As well, the skin on its chin is pealing off a bit too. Well should I go buy some products that will heal the injuries or should I just do water changes?? Fish is in a 125 gallon.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> Well, I just got a 12" rhom from aquascape...in great shape however it has a lot of fin burns and rips. I think it also hit its eye during shipping because one of them is kind of dull/white towards the top. As well, the skin on its chin is pealing off a bit too. Well should I go buy some products that will heal the injuries or should I just do water changes?? Fish is in a 125 gallon.


maybe you could move the heater so that your fish cannot get burnt, melafix is a good medicine for cuts grazes etc
http://www.watergarden.org/Pond-Supplies/F...ck-Fish/MelaFix


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

when I said burns, I meant amonia burns.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since it is a fresh buy, stay away from the meds for now and just let pristine water conditions and diet do the trick. Unless of course it is caused by a bacterial/fungal infection. Most likely this is not the case in your instance.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Since it is a fresh buy, stay away from the meds for now and just let pristine water conditions and diet do the trick. Unless of course it is caused by a bacterial/fungal infection. Most likely this is not the case in your instance.


Alright, that sounds great. Thanks!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah i'd give it a little time. and maybe just a lil salt or 1/2 dose of melafix.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like Dr. G said... I'd just let the fins heal on their own.
From the pics I saw of your rhom in another thread, he looks great overall, and his fins don't really look that bad.
If you have good water conditions, he'll be 100% in no time.


----------

